
Is Whilst the Handlebar Mustache of Modern English? – JP Fosterson - jp57
http://jp-fosterson.com/writing/2019/10/19/whilst.html
======
simonblack
I often use 'whilst'. But then I use Australian English, not US English.

------
dugreader
I've noticed this too.

